# First IUI yesterday 19/11: cervix tilted back=v painful!



## MicheC (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello Ladies

I'm pretty new to FF and feeling nervous and anxious with everything. We had our first IUI yesterday and gosh darnit it didn't half hurt! My cervix is apparently tilted way back, sort of hiding. Maybe that's been the trouble all these years TTC, the sperm couldn't find the front door  

So the nurse then had to try and dilate it with some kind of needle looking thing (I was too scared to really look, busy streaming tears and squeezing DH's hand). She then informed me she'd have to 'pinch it down' and left the room to get another apparatus. I was kind of in shock at this point I think. From there it was all over pretty quick but that was a most uncomfortable 5 minutes. Since then I've been pretty crampy but trying to do lots of postive thinking and visualisation. There were 2 mature follies on day 10 scan (IUI was day after on 11) at 19 & 16.5. I'm eating pineapple and taking bromelain for support as well as guafesian to help the CM (BD'd last night and hopefully tonight too).

I'm praying this will work although success rates fro me are only 10%. It would be the best 39th birthday present ever (my 2ww finishes just days before that last 30 something birthday). If it doesn't I am pretty anxious at the thought of going through it again (we get 3 more goes on NHS). 

Question - can I go running today? I feel I need a good cardio sweat to clear my head, is that safe?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Mich hi & welcome to FF.

Sorry to hear your IUI was a bit problematic, sometimes if your cervix is tilted if makes getting the sample in more difficult although with dilation if it's constantly a problem you have have a surgical dilation which lasts a few months.

As for the running it's entirely up to you although the common thought is that high impact or cardio excercise can divert blood flow away from the womb where it is needed. BUT if you're used to regular excercise & feel you would benefit from it then give it a go. The only word of caution I would offer is that if you get a -ve on the cycle you may look for reasons for it not working & blame youself for excercising too hard. From a personal point of view I would carry on but take it a lot more gently than nomal

Good luck hon  

Gill


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

I didn't want to read and run as I have had 4 IUIs now and 3 of them hurt a lot, I have a wonky uterus apparently. Regarding exercise I always take it easy for the first week after the IUI more because I feel a bit bruised and pulled around, the second week I start to exercise again but nothing high impact. Personally speaking I would give running a miss


----------

